# ka24de intake



## s4e4r4 (Aug 15, 2006)

will the intake manifold off a sr20det fit the ka24de


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

no. but with heavy modification, sweat, blood, tears, and some more, yes.


----------

